
Will Misogyny Bring Down the Atheist Movement? - herbig
http://www.buzzfeed.com/markoppenheimer/will-misogyny-bring-down-the-atheist-movement
======
deeviant
There is no "atheist" movement. At least not one that encapsulates anything
but minute fraction of atheist/agnostics.

There is no common value core shared atheists, there are no shared beliefs
between atheists, there is no code of conduct. There is not right or wrong way
to do atheism.

There is nothing stopping a group of atheists from creating a shared belief
system with a concrete value system, but that association and those common
values would have nothing to do with atheism.

Misogyny is not a atheist problem, it's a human problem, and they have nothing
to do with each other.

~~~
api
Exactly.

Atheism does not describe a belief, but a lack thereof. I don't think there is
a pink elephant in the room with me right now, so I'm going to start a
movement!

~~~
crpatino
Atheism describes the belief that [1] all human beings before the
Enlightenment were drooling idiots (never mind the many cultural achievement
that among other things made possible the Enlightenment itself), [2] many
continue to be drooling idiots to this date, and [3] the best way to disabuse
people of their own idiocy is to stomp on all their more cherished beliefs and
traditions until they accept that the all-so-smart Atheists-with-Capital-A
were always right, and more handsome too.

atheists, on the other hand, try to find meaning in a world where there is no
Daddy in the sky that will reward your achievements or punish your mischief,
and live accordingly in a dignified, sane way.

------
api
"Movement" ... ugggghhh...

The instant something becomes a "movement" it loses 50 IQ points at least, and
this one is no exception. They start by having something to say, but they
quickly turn into ends-in-themselves circle jerks.

~~~
gulfie
luckily that didn't happen with the hacker movement... oh wait.

~~~
api
... or the "new economy" Silicon Valley movement... oh wait.

One word: "disrupt."

Sigh.

------
jo_
The title is terrible, but the article is wonderfully well written. It
highlights with even handedness a very sensitive and central issue facing not
just the skeptical community but the internet as a whole today. I'm impressed
with the BuzzFeed authors on this one and would like to see them producing
more content of this quality.

------
MisterBastahrd
Did it bring down Christianity, Islam, and Judaism? Also, buzzfeed link,
really?

~~~
herbig
It's a very well written article by a reputable author about a serious issue
that you haven't read.

~~~
MisterBastahrd
No, I did read the article, and the premise is amusingly stupid. The message
is not the messenger.

